# Описание МРТ



## dima010 (25 Июн 2018)

Уважаемые господа врачи, огромная просьба, кто может сделать описание МРТ шейного отдела, оригинал потерял и возможности восстановить нет. Прошу откликнитесь на мою просьбу. Готов скинуть на эл. почту папку DICOM с диска.


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2018)

@dima010, здравствуйте!
Второе мнение МРТ, КТ


----------



## dima010 (26 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, не то что второе, я первое посеял. Как найти рентгенолога хорошего.


----------



## La murr (26 Июн 2018)

@dima010, Олег Викторович - хороший рентгенолог.


----------



## dima010 (26 Июн 2018)

Да, спасибо, я ему написал, пока ответа нет.


----------

